# Spin-n-Glo



## smcg71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Has anyone tried using a worm harness with a Spin-n-Glo body instead of a blade? Saw a guy using them on TV and he says it outfishes the blade type crawler harness. The ones I looked up were made by Yakima/Worden's.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I use them, I don't think I would say they out fish blades , but they do have their place.

I like them when the eye's are in a neutral or negative mood. also while in the weeds, they act like a floater and keep the bait up a little higher.

IMO they should be a part of every walleye anglers box.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I prefer the the mylar wing version. Gotta be really careful with Spin and Glos - any weeds or debris and they'll foul up terribly. Better for a hands on walleye application, like drifting than trolling like a conventional blade harness. 

A better bait yet is the Flash/Spin Cheater. I bought a couple hundred years ago, not sure they're still made. But they float high and are indestructible.


----------

